# Echocardiography-fetal billing



## kamkole (Jan 17, 2008)

We're billing the following scenario and can't seem to get all of the codes paid:

99325
76825
76828

Billing with dx code 659.73.

They always tell us to write off the 76825 code.  Could someone advise us on what we're doing wrong?  Thank you!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Feb 6, 2008)

kamkole said:


> We're billing the following scenario and can't seem to get all of the codes paid:
> 
> 99325
> 76825
> ...




1) curious to know where is the POS...is the pt in a rest home type facility???
2) the f/u ECHO is done on a separate day as the initial ECHO so that's why it's denied


----------



## MFMcoder (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you sure you aren't wanting to bill a 76827, 76825 & 93325?  Why would you bill a follow-up (76828) on the same dos?


----------



## kamkole (Mar 3, 2008)

None of us had any cardiology coding background and the actual physician was giving us the codes!!  It took us awhile to figure out he was using the wrong code selection together.  Thank you for your responses!


----------

